
"...we discovered a 5,800-line SQL query..." - michael_fine
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/magazine/jj553510.aspx?utm_source=Coder+Weekly&utm_campaign=49389e87f3-Coder_Weekly_Issue_26&utm_medium=email
======
csense
Only skimmed the article, but this question came to mind:

If your database API generates a 5800-line query for a common use case, isn't
that a flaw in the API?

Given this data, I'd advise anyone planning to use this framework to instead
consider avoiding it and using a better API or even writing SQL manually if
necessary.

------
bediger4000
Dang it, I was hoping that some poor fool had actually written a working
(albeit poorly performing) 5,800 line query. But nooooooo.... some weird beard
code generator wrote it. That's not quite the multi-car pile-up I was hoping
for.

